# exhaust systems



## tomsy (Mar 24, 2015)

My 2005 Fiat 2.8 based 7087 will shortly require a new exhaust system, any ideas please as to a reputable company that can supply and fit, as cant believe that I will be able to get one "off the shelf". I am Devon based but realise I may have to travel to get sorted. Any help welcome.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, mine went in Folkestone just before tunnel, went to quick fit they had one within an hour for me and I got my train, that was on my 05 fiat.
Eddie.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

tomsy said:


> My 2005 Fiat 2.8 based 7087 will shortly require a new exhaust system, any ideas please as to a reputable company that can supply and fit, as cant believe that I will be able to get one "off the shelf".


You may be pleasantly surprised. They are often standard Fiat systems, the only difference being the tail pipes which are extended to cope with the wider bodywork.

If you visit an exhaust fitting place they will usually have a catalogue with the system pictured. Just compare that with your own.

JohnW


----------



## blanko (Sep 11, 2013)

I have 2002 2.8 JTD and have recently had a stainless steel system fabricated and fitted by Longlife Exhausts near Newcastle. So far I am very pleased with the system, it has been redesigned into a much improved layout giving improved ground clearance and a noticeable improvement in performance. This was a rather expensive option but it is guaranteed for life.

Longlife Exhausts are a franchise, if you google then I am sure you will find a branch in the South West that will give a quote.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Blanko
I am also getting near the new exhaust point.
Can you give a rough idea of the cost of a stainless steel one.
PM me if you would rather.
Regards
p-c


----------



## blanko (Sep 11, 2013)

I obtained quotes ranging from £310 to £390, this was for a Hymer A Class.

This is expensive but comes with a lifetime guarantee which can be transferred to a new owner. I also needed to take into account the cost of modifying an off the shelf Fiat system or obtaining one from Hymer.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi blanko
Thanks for that information. Well worth thinking about.
Regards
p-c


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I got my replacement exhaust via e-bay from a company that delivers them from Poland . . It arrived within 5 days & is a perfect fit, cost in the region of £90 complete ! (Mind, this was 3yr ago so price may have risen a bit - but nothing like rip off £300 !!!

http://www.eurocarparts.com/mobile/exhaust-parts

http://www.onlineautomotive.co.uk/


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi vicdicdoc
But is it stainless steel with a lifetime guarantee?
Regards
p-c


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

p-c said:


> Hi vicdicdoc
> But is it stainless steel with a lifetime guarantee?
> Regards
> p-c


Dah ! . . . Depends how long you gonna keep the van, me, I'm happy to replace the exhaust every 4 or 5 years . . . Which is dependent on :- (a) if I live that long or (b) keep my van.

((a) I'm hoping (b) I'm not, I'm giving up motorhoming & selling my van as soon as it's had a good wash & clean.


----------

